
Researchers accidentally turn carbon dioxide into ethanol - allerhellsten
https://www.engadget.com/2016/10/18/researchers-accidentally-turn-carbon-dioxide-into-ethanol/?sr_source=Facebook
======
detaro
dupe, please check before submitting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12733856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12733856)

